# Sulcata Fencing (post pics!)



## Arizona Sulcata (May 23, 2016)

I'm considering purchasing a new property which will have roughly 2 acres of land. Fencing has been my biggest problem over the years and I'm running into that problem again looking for more land. 

In the past for enclosures I've used horse wire fencing which they always bust through so that's definitely ruled out from past trial and error. More recently I've used cinder blocks which are ok but come with their own problems. If I stack them 2 high my big boys knock it over. Stacked 3 high it lasts longer but eventually after digging near the borders they come toppling over as well and for 2 acres that is a pricey option anyways. 

Right now I'm leaning towards a heavy gauge chain link fence with wood planks to block their view from seeing through on the bottom about 2 ft. Ideally I'd love to have about a 2-3 ft concrete base with iron rod fencing but that price quote was outrageous. 

What do you guys use for fencing? What has worked and hasn't worked in your experience? Post pics of what has worked for you!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2016)

Chain link is pretty expensive too. In fact if you plan to fence the whole 2 acres, it WILL be expensive no matter what you use.

My fence of choice is corral boards. My lumber yard sells them for $10 a board. They're appx. 3/4"x5.5"x16'. If you put the boards on the inside of the posts the tortoise can't push the boards off the posts. My 110.lb sulcata never tries to climb his fence and it is three boards high. 




I used this type of lumber because it was what I had on hand. I'm a wood scavenger/hoarder. So all my tortoise yards have been built with used lumber. That was appx. 20 years ago. The posts are pretty rotten and the boards are starting to pull away from the nails. So I'll be in your shoes soon - needing to re-fence all my tortoise yards.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 23, 2016)

I know chain link is expensive as well but it's a major improvement cost wise over what I really want. I know whatever I choose will be expensive being 2 acres, I have realistic expectations. I have about $10k budgeted for the fencing but would obviously like to figure out something cheaper but have it still work effectively. 

Awesome! Not a bad idea, it would be easy to replace problem areas with that type of fencing too. Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2016)

How about using the metal roof panels?


----------



## Gillian M (May 23, 2016)

It's now 10.45 pm here. 

Good night and sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 23, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> How about using the metal roof panels?



I don't know why I haven't thought of that! A bit pricey but very functional and I like the look. I've been search google for pics and I'm really liking what I see. I have a new front runner, THANK YOU!!


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 27, 2016)

Good ideas.


----------

